# Yellow bands - why so easy to encounter in video rather than still shots?



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 4, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, why is it that when under flourescent lights, it's so easy to encounter yellow bands from the lower frequency of the light vs the shutter speed - yet in still photo mode, I encounter it much more rarely?

I was just tinkering with this question and shot a burst of photos under flourescent lighting. Of over 20, only 3 had any visible band, even though the shutter speed was very high.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 4, 2015)

Photo shutter is mechanical and below flash synch speed exposes all the chip at once, video shutter is an electronic progressive read off, and although the duration of each scanned line is equivalent to the set shutter the speed of the read off across the chip is quite slow. 

this why you get jello on fast moving subjects, or fast camera movements, and why cyclical lighting is more of an issue for video than it is for stills.

If you shot video with a mechanical shutter on a dslr you would reach the limit of the shutters lifespan in 2hrs 45m of video. thus the use of two systems.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 4, 2015)

I see. That makes sense. Does this mean that mirrorless cameras would be more prone to the issue as well?


----------



## Tinky (Jan 4, 2015)

Nope. Same principles. Even with a dslr the mirror is out the way during still or video exposure. In live view or video its essentially in mlu position.

Even if you were doing rapid exposures in stills mode the mirror would be out the optical path (the r in dslr is for reflex) so there would be no difference.


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 5, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Nope. Same principles. Even with a dslr the mirror is out the way during still or video exposure. In live view or video its essentially in mlu position.
> 
> Even if you were doing rapid exposures in stills mode the mirror would be out the optical path (the r in dslr is for reflex) so there would be no difference.



I think what he is asking is because mirror less cameras use the sensor for everything (evf) will you see this more often and the answer is probably yes but mostly in the evf and not any more in stills than a dslr. Unless the evf uses a super slow refresh rate you are probably somewhere in the range of the cycle. Also if the refresh is extremely fast you might see it more since you will catch more cycles. Yet another reason mirror less is dumb. Lol just kidding there is a time and place for mirrorless. That place is probably not in my bag though. I say probably only so I don't look like an idiot if and when I add one.


----------

